# Birds in the Caribbean



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Here are a few bird picts i took in Tabago. Constructive feedback is always appreciated. thanks


----------



## GringoOutdoors (Nov 5, 2010)

Really like the details of the bird and branch in the fourth pic. Great photos!


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks ******, that is a BananaQuit. Very busy and entertaining bird here on the isle.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

I like the 4th one also, but what is the bird in the second one.


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

The first bird is a Majestic Frigate. The second bird is a Rufous-Tailed Jacamar. The last bird is a Chachalaca


----------

